# my track



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys heres a few new updated pics of my layout as its getting redone enjoy


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice work Honda. Keep us posted on any further progress.

Rob


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep up the good work..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mix'n it up wit da trainz eh?...*

...That works. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great pics...Liking the town village!!! RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool!!!! Too much train stuff IMO.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Every body's doing the Locomotion....C'mon baby do the Locomotion with me....Toot, Toot....C'mon ride the train...yeah ride on!!

Honda that is some flat out go fast and turn slot car layout fun...go,go,go!!

Bob...race on Dude...zilla


----------

